# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Ufc tonight

## Bio-Active

Anyone watching UFC tonight? Who do you like? I like Cormier, Weidman and Cerroni

----------


## djgreen

yea I like it but don't keep up a whole lot what happened to john jones with that hit and run? is he out for good?

----------


## Bio-Active

> yea I like it but don't keep up a whole lot what happened to john jones with that hit and run? is he out for good?


 he is suspended but will probably get an immediate title fight when he comes back

----------


## djgreen

man he is unstoppable he has such long reach and knows how to use it, iv seen him destroy world class fighters with his reach alone

----------


## Bio-Active

> man he is unstoppable he has such long reach and knows how to use it, iv seen him destroy world class fighters with his reach alone


 yes but he has won some close fights too. He is a really good fighter but every fighter is beatable

----------


## djgreen

yea true

----------


## Bio-Active

> yea true


 he can run through most fighter but gust gave him a super close fight

----------


## djgreen

yea I wish lesner was still fighting he could give him a run for his money

----------


## Bio-Active

> yea I wish lesner was still fighting he could give him a run for his money


 well... He can't rreally take a punch and he is a heavy weight but the rumor is leaner might just be making a come back

----------


## djgreen

burkman up next the peoples champ, did you see his fight where he came in the ring cool as hell, knocked the guy out with one punch, and walked out lookn cool as hell lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> burkman up next the peoples champ, did you see his fight where he came in the ring cool as hell, knocked the guy out with one punch, and walked out lookn cool as hell lol


 I like burkman

----------


## djgreen

he shouldn't have wrestled him that's what the Asian guy is best at

----------


## Bio-Active

> he shouldn't have wrestled him that's what the Asian guy is best at


 yeah burkman looked bad in that fight

----------


## Bio-Active

I just saw that Donald is moving up to 170 tonight. I had no idea. This fight will be interesting

----------

